

Be better at math: Running causes neurogenesis in spatial reasoning region. - jonmrodriguez
http://www.highiqpro.com/iq-mindware/running-improves-fluid-intelligence

======
inconditus
As mentioned below, BrainWorkshop(<http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/>) is
an open source version of the software, and they offer usage statistics if
anyone's interested:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoDHizcNs2tWdDd...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AoDHizcNs2tWdDdYbzhnOUFPTUd1ZERES1Q5TjJZd3c&authkey=CPn
--0Y#gid=0)

------
bo1024
Sidenote 1: Turing was a world-class runner. Not data, just interesting.

Sidenote 2: This page appears to be as much a product advertisement as
news/research.

------
ramses
Spatial reasoning is indeed correlated to mathematical talent, but from this
study you cannot really conclude that running == better math. In any case, one
more datum to the tons of evidence showing that exercise is good for you :-)

------
fhars
I see some combination involving running, a double-n-back program, a GPS
receiver and goggles with a head up display yielding some iteractive think-
while-you-run training regime.

Achievement unlocked: used the program for 100 hours without being run over by
a car.

------
fluidcruft
TIL people will fork out good money to play the n-back tasks we torture people
with in the scanner.

~~~
amirmc
Makes me wonder what other tasks could be monetised this way. I guess anything
designed to generate cognitive load would be a candidate.

------
sayemm
The researchers behind this have pretty solid backgrounds:
<http://www.highiqpro.com/high-iq-pro/high-iq-pro-expertise>

Here's a study on improving fluid intellience from Jaeggi and Buschkuehl (two
of the people on their team):
[http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2008/04/25/0801268105.full...](http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2008/04/25/0801268105.full.pdf)

Does anyone here have any experience actually using this?

~~~
ramses
You can experiment yourself. There is an open source implementation of the
tool, written in Python: <http://brainworkshop.sourceforge.net/>

At least it will definitely help you with short term memory and focus.

~~~
donniezazen
Is brain workshop open source alternative to High IQ Pro? Or are they
unrelated?

------
dbecker
I like their quotes at the bottom about the cognitive benefits of running.

One from a Nobel prize winning phsyicist... the other from Alanis Morissette.

~~~
gukjoon
You could say that it's ironic.

~~~
kposehn
Ever think of running for office? You're quite the pun-dit.

;)

------
radishroar
So it's not clear from the article if it's specifically running or any sort of
spatial exercise like playing a sport or even swimming.

------
buff-a
Running on a treadmill (i.e. exertion) or running out in the open (i.e.
actively using spatial reasoning not to hit things)?

~~~
donniezazen
Rats for sure were running indoor.

------
vannevar
_The running mice clocked up an average of 15 miles (24km) a day!_

I like the idea of this study but that's an awful lot of running. What if a
human had to run a marathon every day to see this benefit?

Maybe someone will find that running in Call of Duty has the same effect.

------
tmcw
See the companion article:
[http://rationallyspeaking.blogspot.com/2012/02/mismeasure-
of...](http://rationallyspeaking.blogspot.com/2012/02/mismeasure-of-
neuroscience.html)

------
ISloop
The software claims to replicate the physiological effects of running. If a
person combined a consistent exercise regime with this software training, will
he/she turn into a genius?

------
jaylevitt
This means I'm not going to get better at math, doesn't it?

------
Helianthus
Couldn't it just be because you have to do some spatial reasoning to navigate
terrain at speed?

That is to say, where is the link to math?

~~~
gwern
If that were true, shouldn't we see even more dramatic boosts to Gf from
playing FPS video games or something?

(Or it could be that this is consistent with the long line of research showing
benefits to aerobic training...)

~~~
Helianthus
I would argue that it takes a lot more spatial reasoning to balance over
uneven terrain by manipulating many-jointed arms and legs then to wasd your
way around a map that's mostly smooth.

~~~
gwern
And yet, there's plenty of research showing spatial memory improvements
through video games. Funny how that works out - high level navigational skills
can be improved by deliberate practice and tasks of adaptive difficulty,
whereas engaging in ordinary tasks honed by eons of evolution don't much
affect it?

